# Please Post Dog Park Experiences



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

This is my 3rd park experience. We were alone, so we are walking around and Dexter is doing the smelling and I am picking up other dog's poop!

Within in 5 minutes...
# 1 dog arrives (Very timid/afraid) 3rd visit to the park also. Two scared/timid dogs are now in the park.

Dexter remains timid and standing very close to me. We try playing very lightly and walking around for a bit. It was great for a calm visit.

Within 5-8 minutes....
# 2 dog arrives (all puppy, bigger than Dex) It did not help when the girls with # 2 dog loved Dexter to death and spoiling him rotten by petting and cooing!

2nd dog - energetic puppy; smelling the timid dog, so Dexter is left alone, and Dexter still wanting to be picked up then...................

Within 2 minutes....
# 3 dog arrives (a grown small dog) very active, I would say he was NOT a puppy.

# 3 dog and # 2 dog were doing very well with the communication game, it was taking too long for me. I remained very calm. Dexter between my legs and much afraid, not whining or barking. Dexter jumping on my legs and wanting to be picked up.

I saw lots of dog language going on.

Introduction stuff was going good. # 3 dog was trying to tell # 2 dog who was going to be the boss here.

I did see the # 2 (puppy) roll on his back several times (submission).

Introductions were lasting way too long for me. Dexter still standing right next to me and then going in between my legs as the introduction of # 2 and #3 dog continued.........

I saw teeth bared, hackles up on both dogs, too much rough housing for me.....these dogs were still trying to establish who was going to be the boss.

I did not like the teeth bared, and the hackles up on both of the dogs ( #2 and # 3 dog). I was afraid there was going to be a dog fight very soon.

This stuff went on for at least 30 seconds. Too long for me, I picked up Dexter and said goodbye to the girls as I was leaving.

I think by me leaving, the aggressive dog owner took the hint of calling off the dog if he wants anyone to play with his dog.

I think next time, I will sit on the bench with Dexter if the dogs present get to rough to handle the dog introductions.

Dexter and I went walking to the big open area next to the dog park. Leash back on Dexter. We stayed in this area for at least a few minutes before heading for the car.

As I heading toward the car and watching the dog park, I did see # 3 dog being picked up by the owner and I believe they were leaving. # 2 dog was sitting next to the owner at the bench.

For Information: # 2 dog owner (the energetic puppy) said this was their 3rd visit to the park, the owner had said when she came before, she went to the big dog park (which is right next to the small dog park) and her dog was attacked and had to go to the vet.

Next time, I will be verbal next time at the park with the owners of aggressive dogs.

Don't let dog behavior get out of hand if the dog owner is not calling off their dog. Next time, I will say something and if they still do not do anything, I will report that person and what the dog looks like and I will leave the park.

We will try again next week.

*Everyone............... 
Please learn dog language! It could save your dog's life. *

I am no expert, so, I am learning as I go. I wish my memory was really good because I did read a lot of books prior to getting Dexter on dog language.

Please post other dog park experiences, so we can learn from you also.

Until next time, 
Linda


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd and I go to the dog park at least 1-2 times a week and have for the past 4 months. 
He loves it!
It gives him a chance to socialize and burn off some energy and gives me a chance to work on some off leash training with him. 
Our dog park is split into two sections completely enclosed by a 6 ft fence. Each section has a double gate (which I love)and so you can let the dogs sniff through the gated area before letting them loose. 
We go during off peak hours usually and so I use the big dog side most of the time. 
The big dog side is about an acre and the small dog is about 1/3 acre.

Our first trip was intimidating because Todd was scared of the other dog that was there and when the dog (a Pug mix) tried to sniff him Todd attacked him out of fear. 
Luckily the other dog's owners were laid back about it and told me to let the dogs work it out...they did and within a few minutes they were running/wrestling and having a wonderful time. 
If I would have followed my gut reaction I would have left the dog park and Todd wouldn't have the joy of meeting people and dogs...I'm so grateful to the other dogs owners for suggesting that i let them work it out. 

Todd gets along really well with all sizes of dogs now as long as they don't play too rough (rolling him,ect.) 

We've only had a couple of negative experiences and those were due to owners not controlling their dogs.
When there are large numbers of big dogs they seem to pick on Todd more often and so if there are more than 2-3 we usually move over to the small dog side unless they are dogs/owners that I know and trust. 

When Todd gets nervous he'll hide between my feet or anyone's feet that are available. 
He only acts that way now when the larger dogs are getting too rambunctious and so that's when I know that it's time to visit with the small dogs. 

When he was younger he would hide between my feet and beg to be picked up sometimes but I would walk away from him and soon he was running with the pack.
I didn't pick him up or pet him when he acted insecure because I didn't want to encourage the nervous behavior and it worked really well for us.
I've met several small dog owners that thought that their dogs were afraid of other dogs. 
I usually try to get them to at least try letting the dogs say hi to each other and they always do great after the initial sniff. 
I think that socializing with other dogs is a learned process.
Todd has gone from a timid/shy/nervous puppy to a friendly/tail wagging/outgoing dog who looks forward to his trips to the park to play with his friends.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

My Stuey was always receptive and wanted to play and still loves to chase other dogs. He did not like to be chased or rolled which is usually what would happen. I have never felt comfortable in any area but the small dog park because of the weight difference of larger dogs. I just always felt that even if playing, my 10# Stuey dog at that time could get injured.

This is actually funny but sometimes I felt like I had the little boy at school that wanted to play but no one ever wanted to play with him. All the dogs would come to greet him when we entered but only a couple ever really played with him the way he wanted to play. When that happened, it was a great experience.

This is when I asked my husband if we could get Stuey a sister which as you can see we did. They have played so well together from the beginning. Now, we have a superb small dog park & big dog park that we can actually walk to. I have been amazed at the # of Havanese my husband & I have met there. When we got Stuey, I never met anyone who had even heard of a Havanese. The funny thing now is that all the dogs want to play with Sadie!!! 

In the beginning, she was hiding between my legs as a puppy but she has played some since & isn't shy anymore but the dog park is not her favorite outing. Stuey & Sadie play with each other at home but never at the park. We still go because there is nothing like a dog park to meet and talk to other people that live in your community and love their dogs. In no people park would people talk to each other like this. Dogs do definately bring people together!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing. There is hope for Dexter!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We went once a long time ago. I realzed many people simply didn't pay attention to their dogs. It just wasn't worth the risk to my dogs to go back. We now only have off leash playdates with friend's and their dogs.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have had very positive experiences at most dog parks. If I don't feel 100% comfortable with the people or the dogs we dont go in and we have left when an unsocialized crazy dog with an owner who has no clue comes in. Also, my dogs all like the dog park differently. Dash is there to play with other dogs. Belle is there to chase dogs (which I try to stop since Belle picks out the dogs she can bully before we even open the gate) and visit people. Dora just loves to sniff around the entire time and usually finds shade and watches but she seems to enjoy herself.

Here is a short clip in the beginning of this video of the dog park with Tori and Leslie (miss you guys and the nice dog parks!)


However, that being said, we don't go to the dog park here. Both times I have gone it is all sizes of dogs and you see completely unsocialized intact dogs at the park. So we do playtime with people and dogs that I am comfortable with.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

We have a huge dog park (Bark Park) in Greensboro with 3 different sections. Pablo used to run there like a maniac and make sure every single dog there (big and small) would chase him. See clip below. 
However, after meeting a few rambunctious dogs there and in Berlin where no one gets their dogs fixed (no idea why), he's gotten much more wary. As much as I loved watching him be a headless, courageous puppy I think I now prefer the safer version.

In general, it is the duty of the owners to know their dogs and therefore carefully choose which section (empty, crowded, etc) of the park they take their dogs to or maybe not even go at all. I met a few very stupid owners and learned to quickly react if they aren't willing to do so themselves. One time, there were 2 border collies there that must have thought that my hopping puppy (he was already around a year) was a rabbit. They wouldn't stop herding him AND pinning him down, which I thought was not OK. So I chased them away, hoping that the owner would call them off. But nope, they continued. So I just grabbed one of them by the collar and asked who's dogs these were. A lady finally came and I explained to her that her dogs were herding Pablo too aggressively and her answer was: well this is a dog park and they're allowed to do that here. HUH?! I got a little 'German' (aka telling her my opinion) and she ended up leaving with her dogs.

I have also met owners that will automatically move to another section when their dogs get too wild. Most of the time, it's nice. Just watch out for dogs lifting their legs at YOU cause they get confused by all the smells, LOL.

Going to a dog park is never 100% safe, it's up to you to get a feeling for the situation and having luck that nothing happens.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Video! I love the sounds! Especially "I am going to get you!" Which by the way, I was doing until dh said...."I wished you had never done that because Dexter" was not coming when dh called him. 

Well....now, we play a game called Hide/Seek and me and my husband will call Dexter and Dexter has to find us!

Dexter finds us, it might take several calls but Dexter will find us. 

I figured if I told Dexter "I am going to get you!" He would run and he would run off all that energy....he did. I may be going back to my game of chase when dh is not around.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Linda, chase is such a fun game...but...it works against you if you ever have to try to grab him in an emergency. I think the dogs think "game on!" and may take off running, grinning while they look over their shoulder at you. My son liked to play that with Tucker when he was just a pup, but it quickly got so that if you reached for Tucker he'd get real excited and take off like a bullet. I made my son stop that game. 

I like the idea of your hide and seek game better!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When Dexter has something he knows he is not suppose to and I see and say something to him.... whenever I get close to him....Dexter will take off. 

Whenever I need to do a trade with Dexter, I do not have anything to trade with, like a treat. Tonight he had 1/2 of an old wooden clothes pin that he was chewing on.. that he found in the laundry room tonight and I managed to take it away from him.

I guess maybe I shouldn't play the chase game after all.....it was fun while it lasted though. 

I love the Hide/Seek. I have even hidden in the bathtub behind the curtain standing up!

My husband and I will be at opposite ends of the house and we will call Dexter to us. It is really fun watching Dexter try to find us.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My problem is Kodi and Shelby. They don't warm up to strange dogs quickly. It takes them a good 15 mins to get adjusted to the park and the dogs. What happens is when we get there, all the other dogs will run to the gate to meet the new guys. Kodi and Shelby don't like this. They need to come in and take time to look over the situation. Other owners don't understand this. If they don't like the dogs there, they will want to sit on my lap and growl and snap at any dog who comes near them.

We had a couple of bad experiences. At one park, which was big and small dogs together, there was this huge GS. He would try to dominate every dog and get nasty. The owner sat there reading her book and said he likes to be the cop of the dog park. I told her she needed the policing for not watching her dog and we left. I never went back to that dog park :fish:

The other dog park is the one closest to where I live. It is divided for large and small dogs. Kodi and Shelby never really seem to be that thrilled about going there, until Kodi sees the big dogs. He will run along the fence playing with the Great Danes, Rotties, the bigger the better. When a small dog comes in, he won't play with them. Sometimes her will pick out only certain dogs he will play with. He didn't like the pugs but he liked the min pins. Shelby will play, but she can get rough sometimes. At this park, a woman brought in her very aggressive poodle who started to attack a pug. When the pug's owner tried to break them up, the poodle bit her. It's a good thing she had a jacket on, because she had a nasty bruise on her arm.

Just recently we went to meet a friend at another dog park near the beach. She has a Coton. Well, they all had a great time, but it was only the 3 of them. I haven't had much time to take them to the dog park, and I might give it a try again soon.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

irnfit said:


> My problem is Kodi and Shelby. They don't warm up to strange dogs quickly. It takes them a good 15 mins to get adjusted to the park and the dogs. What happens is when we get there, all the other dogs will run to the gate to meet the new guys. Kodi and Shelby don't like this. They need to come in and take time to look over the situation. Other owners don't understand this. If they don't like the dogs there, they will want to sit on my lap and growl and snap at any dog who comes near them.


Maybe try taking them when it's not busy? 
I take Todd mid morning or early afternoon when most people are working and there are very few people and dogs at our park.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Eva, when I do that, they get bored quickly. But they are better if they are there first, or only with one or two other dogs there. Then if other dogs show up, they are better with them.


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Brutus LOVES the dog park and always has. But sometimes he can't find the perfect dog to play with. He prefers hairy (like Havanese) Blondes. He is never intimidated, but will chose not to play with certain dogs who do not play by his rules!

Roxie, on the other hand, has a different perspective. When we first started taking her to the dog park, her favorite part was the people--afterall these are people who like dogs and she knows how to show how cute she is! She would go from person to person, scratch on their legs--asking to be petted.

She has come a long ways with strange dogs. She prefers to approach them. She is fine being approached by a sniffing dog, as long as that dogs does not try to immediately sniff her butt. (She says that she is not that kind of girl!:biggrin1 She likes to chase other dogs, especially if that other dog is chasing Brutus. If Brutus gets into a wrestling match with another dog, Roxie barks loudly, cheering for her Man. 

We recently had an experience at the dog park where there were a couple of NOT SMALL dogs in the dog park. One was there when we first arrived and came around the corner before I knew it was there. He tackled Roxie (she screeched) which brought many other dogs to her side and scared her further. Amazingly, after that dog left, Roxie got back down and began to explore, but never really played with a dog that day. Awhile later a person brought in a pit bull. We left immediately! This was a park we had never been before, but I am sure that it could happen anywhere.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I am always on the look out for stray dogs in the neighborhood, so it is working very well in the dog park. When that aggressive dog came in, he was bounding and quick. No one met him at the gate, this dog came over to the little crowd in the middle. 

I will know better next time.

Yea....I like to get to the park first, so Dexter can get use to the place again.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Linda - please be assertive with the owners of the aggressive dogs. I find that these (arrgggh IDIOT) dog owners who say "don't worry, she won't hurt your dog, she just gets excited" are so ignorant to the dog world, they should not be owners at all. I am now very forceful with them. When a dog is too aggressive, I say the following to the owner,

"Pardon me, can you please call your dog away from mine? My dog isn't comfortable with the attention, and neither am I." This is when you find that their dogs don't come when called - of course not. When they protest by saying their dog won't follow through, I say
"Frankly I don't know that, nor does my dog know that. And your dog's behavior is too aggressive for this park. Please call your dog off."

If they don't control the dog, call yours over, tell him he is a good boy, treat him, leash him and leave.

And at this point I try to control my hand gestures so that the pitbull doesn't get sent to sic me!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you Anne! 

We have a training class coming up and if the weather is nice we will try the dog park again on Thursday.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Ann, I can't tell you how many times I have said that to dog owners. They look at me like I'm nuts. My dogs do not like to be rushed by a mob of dogs when they enter the dog park, so I ask them to please call their dogs back. So, that is why I don't go to the dog park too often.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I have given up on dog parks .. I have found that most people do not really watch their dogs and they are they for the socialization .. For their own benefit not that of their dogs .. We have one nearby and they bring their lattes . They want to chat and compare doggie stories .. A lot of times there are very large dogs and that are not well watched or monitored .. For whaever reason they bring their dogs into the small dog area because they say he is so sweet and they want to visit with a particular friend .. 
I do not want to get into the health aspects but some people think it is like the Santa Claus Parade there is an animal clean up fairy coming later so they do not need to bother .. 
I read an article on how to take your dog to the doggie park one hint is pottie your dog first . Not always an easy thing to do as stress does cause dogs to go ..
I am sure it is an individual thing and most people have better experiences but I never found it to be relaxing as I do not know the people and the temperment of their dogs not to mention how much obedience they have had .
.. Dog fights are not fun and difficult to break up so I may err on the side of caution 
Asta did fine at at the doggie park - he was more social and loved exposure to other people and dogs ..
It is more challenging with two dogs .


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all for sharing your experiences at the Dog Park both good and bad. We all need to hear and learn from these experiences. 

Linda


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

No small dogs at the park today. Only large dogs at the park next door present. 

When I first arrived today at the park....Dexter was still very timid and fearful. I think he still remembers the dogs who chased him around with the second visit. 

Dh joined me and we played the "Dexter Come" game. We called Dexter back and forth in the park today, which was very successful in getting Dexter to run back and forth.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We went to our dog park today also.
Todd said hi to a couple of small dogs on the way there but there weren't any in the park to play with and so I worked with him on his recall.
He loves to play "find me"  
We met a man that has a 25 lb rescue Hav (his dog wasn't with him at the time) and he was shocked to hear that Todd was a Havanese...lol...at least the man knew what a havanese was! 
I told him to google short hair Havanese 
There was a couple with a chow in the large dog area and Todd really wanted to play but that side was a muddy mess so we stayed in the smaller,not so muddy section... 
I talked to two men from the parks department and they are trying to set up a donation fund to lay some kind of cover over top of the mud. 
They said that funds just aren't available for improvements this year and so donations would be the only way that they could cover the mud.
For the people that use dog parks in your area what do they use to keep the mud down? 
We were talking about gravel or large playground wood chips maybe? 
They are having a meeting soon and wanted input from the people that use the dog park...I'm hoping to go and give them some ideas.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Eva, at our dog park, people bring in outdated yard chairs, you know the plastic ones. Also, we all chipped in and bought a tarp system like you would park your car under. There is no shade where the dog park is, and this was a great idea.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I posted this awhile back so I'll just paste it here, this was our experience at the dog park. Like Cheryl, mine seem more interested in the people.

"Vinny and Lulu are going backward on socializing so I thought I'd take them to the dog park. So we get there and I let them off their leashes and they pounce around sniffing the grass, etc, all happy. There were big dogs and little ones. I'm watching Vinny and looking for Lulu and she was gone! NOOOO, there she was jumping into the lap of a guy in a wheelchair. I go get her and apologize and all's ok. 

There were 3 women sitting on a bench. The middle one was, well let's just say a little different. She had on a long bright turquoise dress off both shoulders, flaming red hair wig, real thick with feathers and jewels in her hair and make up like you've never seen. She reminded me of a book I read "Garden of Good and Evil", lol. 

So I look over there and Lulu's in her lap and Vinny's jumping up too. I couldn't keep my dogs off people. They didn't want to be with the dogs. They seemed scared. 

After a few more of these lap leaps and scratching at peoples legs to get picked up, I gave up and took them home."

I haven't taken them back. I've become really cautious about being around unknown dogs due to their unpredictable behavior and possible diseases.

Carole
xxoox


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

irnfit said:


> Eva, at our dog park, people bring in outdated yard chairs, you know the plastic ones. Also, we all chipped in and bought a tarp system like you would park your car under. There is no shade where the dog park is, and this was a great idea.


Great ideas...we have picnic tables that the park provided and there are shade trees luckily. 
The fencing for the dog park was an anonomous donation last year and the park paid to have it installed. 
We who use the park feel blessed to have a space for the dogs to run free and I know that many of the people that I've talked to would pitch in to make some improvements it's just a matter of getting it organized. 
The park was dusty this summer but now that it's raining most of the time the clay soil has turned to red sticky mud. It's awful and a lot of people have been staying away because of it. 
I only take Todd when the rain stops and he usually gets a bath when we get home.


----------



## tuggersmom (Oct 16, 2008)

Tugger loves our local dog park. but by listening to others I think our is very different as we live outside the city. Our dog park is really a big ravine with tons of walking paths through the woods and valley. There are a few big fields where the dogs tend to congregate but it is not fenced in and there are no big or small dog areas. I will take a picture one time to show you. Tugger plays with all the dogs there from Rotties, Danes and Mastives to the pugs, dashounds and other havanese. When we first arrive we have to walk through the woods for about 5 min so the dogs have a chance to burn off some energry before arriving in the meeting area. If we don't like the mix of dogs there we can go for a walk for a little while and just meet dogs out on a stroll in the woods too. We have had a few negative experiences but for the large part it has been very postive for Tugger. He has learned how to socialize with all breeds. 

I find it very interesting to see which dogs they tend to go to for play. Tugger (who is black and comes from a black mom) loves any other black dog but is particularly fond of black long haired big dogs. He does not like to play with labs (too rough) but loves to play with golden's. But, he definitely has an instant like or dislike the instant he meets another dog. 



\


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Your point is very interesting how some dogs like each other, I will be watching for this, just to see what happens during our Puppy class and visits at the dog park.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well Cosmo feel in love with a cock a poo at his puppy class .. Unfortuntely he was a bit of a Daddy's boy and he did not reciprocate the feeling .. There were not that many small dogs in the class . There were three labradoodles and each was was different .. Cosmo was intimidated initially but in the end they were all great friends .. 
I wish I was not so tenative about dog parks but I also worry about contagious diseases and dog fights .. Losing a dog makes you think twice .


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Actually went to the Dog Park twice today. The first, we saw 3 small dogs and 2 large dogs in the small dog area, sooooooooooooooooo we did not stay. 

We did some errands and we came back to the dog park later. Only 3 dogs present, they look calm, so we headed to the park. There are two gates, after going into the first gated area which is about 12x12 feet; I wanted to see who would run up to the fence and do the sniffing. 

Dexter very timid/shy and not wanting to go into the open area. Took leash off...my plan was to sit at the seating bench and let Dexter get use to the dog park with all the dogs without get trampled. 

Sat at the bench for less than 30 seconds and two little fur balls came over to check out Dexter. I have Dexter on the bench sitting next to me, the other dog jumps onto the bench to sniff, which is ok with me. 

Another couple comes in with a dachshund (7 yrs. old); Sniffs Dexter. Dexter loves people. Dexter on the ground, but very close by, either near my feet or being petted by the older couple. I ended up standing for a little while just to get Dexter away from the bench. Dexter constantly wanting to be picked up (jumping on my leg); I did not pick him up. Dexter was fine. 

I had a nice conversation with the couple and by the time I left, Dexter was not jumping on my leg, but sitting next to my feet (I was still standing). 

Thirty minutes is long enough for the dog park today.....so, I picked up Dexter to leave (Because..............we had to pass 4 other small dogs)......I did not want to press my luck! Dexter was calm and I did not want the other dogs to scare the you know what out of Dexter....I wanted to leave on a good note.

I am very calm and not reinforcing the behavior that Dexter is demanding. I am on the look out for the other dog's behavior. We have to get over this timid/afraid stage. 

I think the bench idea is going to work until Dexter is comfortable with all the dogs being around.

Until next time.....Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

They finally put in a dog park here and it's attached to the pound. The ticks are rampant there so we don't go


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Linda, keep it up with Dexter. It may take him a while, but he'll get there.

Cody loves the dog park and is okay with all size dogs. Tess is another matter, if we go during the day and there are lots of dogs, I keep Tess inside my coat in her Fundle. All you see is a little nose peeking out.

I've started going to the park around 7:30pm when it's dark. Usually we start off as the only ones there. This allows me to let Tess out to explore. Usually 1 or 2 large dogs will arrive and they're usually quieter dogs whose owners also don't want the crowds. To start with, Tess would go into a full-fledged panic when the other dogs came in. I allowed her to get into her pack for a while (for comfort) and then took her out. To start with she would stay right on my heels, wanting to be picked up. Now she looks up when the dogs come in, will allow them to sniff her and then she goes back to exploring. I take a lot of treats with me and work on her obedience training while we're there (especially recall). This seems to be helping her gain confidence in the park surroundings and is allowing her to associate positive experiences with the area. We've been doing this for about 2 months.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you so much Jill! We will be going to the park again today.....anything to get me out of this house!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dog Park Day: 

Dexter knows the smells of a dog park. You can tell he does not like it. 

Four small dogs in the park already, it looks pretty calm, so we go in. 

Dexter on the ground and of course around my legs or in between my legs. Other dogs come over to say hello, safe place for Dexter is between my legs when other dogs get too anxious with introductions. 

Once introductions are done, the other dogs go off to greet or run with the other dogs.

We stayed about 45 minutes. I stood the entire time or walked the park and Dexter was right behind me, in between my legs, or sitting off to the side of me. 

Dexter did the try to get me to pick him up when we first arrived by jumping on my leg...No go Dude!

He got real excited when we were walking and we were headed toward the exit gate, Dexter takes off running to the gate all excited because..............he thought we were leaving!

I walked away from the gate, it took a few calls to get Dexter to come to me, he came or he was going to have to handle the dogs at the gate.

Dexter did go off about 2-3 times (about 12 feet away from me), not far to explore, but this is progress! 

Until next week...


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

We have a park by my place that's not officially an off leash park but everyone does it...well it's getting trickier now that some people got $160 tickets....

Anyhow, my guys get along with all dogs big and small. We have huskies, Burmese Mountain Dogs, Rottweilers, giant poodles, Yorkies, Bichons, JRT, etc. All playing great together. The only problem I have is with Brando when it comes to big dogs. As soon as he sees a big dog he runs up to it and jumps all over it, all excited and all kissy. He starts barking and jumping etc to play. He loves that part. But as soon as say the Rottweiler jumps on him to play, my God, Brando starts to bare teeth and growl like he wants to kill it. Once the dog leaves him alone, he goes back to jump all over it. lol

YOu would think he'd know, you invite him to play, he's gonna jump on you too. It doesn't only work one way. 

The other issue I have is with owners who are too lazy to control their dogs. We have one or two dogs that seem to want to hump every dog every minute. When a dog tries to do that to Bogart or Brando constantly, it's annoying! I shouldn't have to be pulling someone elses dog off my dog. It's a little difficult for my guys to have fun when there's another dog attached to their butts. 

At that point I'll just grab their dog and throw him off and if the owner still doesn't do anything, well I'll get rougher. It really really anoys me to know end.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be going a little slower on the dog park, when we go next time. I will probably just walk around the outside of the park and watch the dogs and treat Dexter. Probably will not go again until next week.


----------

